# CPT for Pedicled Buccal Fat Flap to close hole created from tooth removal



## LoraKnight (Jun 2, 2016)

Does anyone know the CPT code for the procedure to close a hole between the mouth and sinus created from a tooth extraction?  It will be closed by the ENT Surgeon using a Pedicle Buccal Fat Flap.


----------

